# Copper vs aluminum radiator



## gasolina (Mar 5, 2018)

I just find a couple of 360mm 45mm thick aluminum brand new radiator for just 20$ i wonder how well it will perform compare to a 30mm copper radiator ?.... i used coolant and nikel waterblock though.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

Not terribly different...read some reviews. 

I would have looked, but you didnt mention the rads...make sure you post results back here.


----------



## ruff0r (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah same here as @EarthDog Said, i was surprised when EK came out with the gaming kit that was just Aluminium not big difference if any to a Copper radiator. Save the money.
And where did you find a 360 rad for 20$ ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 5, 2018)

ruff0r said:


> And where did you find a 360 rad for 20$ ?


Probably a Chinese ebay seller   seen a few advertised


----------



## gasolina (Mar 5, 2018)

ruff0r said:


> Yeah same here as @EarthDog Said, i was surprised when EK came out with the gaming kit that was just Aluminium not big difference if any to a Copper radiator. Save the money.
> And where did you find a 360 rad for 20$ ?


on taobao.com, i did use many chinese wc and happy with them just haven't used a aluminum before.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2018)

Copper is more efficient than aluminum but aluminum is lighter.  Most heatsinks are a combination of both for heat transfer and weight properties.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 6, 2018)

Im not expert but as far as i know Copper is better...


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Copper is more efficient than aluminum but aluminum is lighter.  Most heatsinks are a combination of both for heat transfer and weight properties.


Most waterblocks you buy for “DIY” water cooling are copper.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2018)

The big error here would be to mix an aluminum radiator with a copper block.  It's ain't pretty:

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

Disclaimer ... these pics will be extremely upsetting and may have lifetime consequences to nerds and geeks of all ages.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 6, 2018)

*John Naylor*
Your link is for this thread and there are no pics


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 6, 2018)

NO!

The efficiency isn't the issue, the problem is an aqueous solution and energy.  Research the term "galvanic cell."  The short answer is don't mix metals.  


The aluminum versus copper discussion is wholly different.  Aluminum is cheaper, forms more easily, and is lighter.  Copper has a better k value for thermal conductivity.  Choose copper if budget is no concern, and aluminum otherwise.  You can use nickel only because it doesn't form a galvanic cell with copper.  Aluminum and copper are never mixed, for the horror cited by John Naylor above.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2018)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> NO!
> 
> The efficiency isn't the issue, the problem is an aqueous solution and energy.  Research the term "galvanic cell."  The short answer is don't mix metals.
> 
> ...



Galvanic corrosion is practically the beginning of Intergranular and exfoliation corrosion


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 7, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> *John Naylor*
> Your link is for this thread and there are no pics



Fixed..... see previous post

As far water / aluminum TPU has addressed this...The Predator is copper... the Fuid Gaming is all Aluminum


----------



## The_DriverX (Mar 7, 2018)

I can't speak for radiators for PC use, but I know when I made a decision for a radiator for my '76 Ford Granada, I went with copper over aluminum. I don't have any hard evidence, but copper usually resist thermal break down better than aluminum and dissipates heat more better, too. Just my thoughts.


----------

